# Festplatte in NTFS ohne zu formatieren ??



## Blue-Secret (8. Dezember 2002)

Weiß nicht warum ,aber meine festplatte war auf einmal ne dynamische Platte. Wollte die dann lokal machen als NTFS, wenn ich das aber machen will, sagt XP mir dass die platte nicht formatiert ist. Formatieren ?


Brauche die Daten von der Platte aber unbedingt.und will nicht formatieren. 

WIe kann ich das am besten machen dass die platte als ntfs läuft ohne zu formatieren ??

Hab Suchfunktion benutz,aber nix richtiges gefunden. Bitte keine Kommentare wie, da bleibt nichts anderes übrig wie formatieren. 
Da gibts nen Weg,da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Eyewitness (9. Dezember 2002)

Normalerweise kannst Du über die Konsole folgenden Befehl benutzen:

CONVERT  Konvertiert FAT-Datenträger in NTFS.


Konvertiert FAT-Datenträger in NTFS.

CONVERT Datenträger /FS:NTFS [/V] Datenträger  
Gibt den Laufwerkbuchstaben (gefolgt von einem Doppelpunkt), den Bereitstellungspunkt oder den Datenträgernamen an.

  /FS:NTFS     
Gibt den Datenträger an, der in das NTFS-Format konvertiert werden soll.

  /V           
Ausführliches Anzeigeformat bei der Ausführung von CONVERT.


Damit geht es zumindest. Weiß nicht, ob Dir das weiterhelfen wird, aber probieren geht über studieren.  Zum Konvertieren muß man auch nicht formatieren.

Allerdings wenn Dir schon XP sagt, daß die Platte nicht formatiert ist, dann kannst Du auch nicht konvertieren, denn dann besitzt die Platte wohl kein gültiges Dateisystem, weil XP sowohl FAT als NTFS beherrscht und daher die Platte auf jeden Fall lesen können muß. Der Befehl CONVERT wiederum setzt aber ein gültiges Dateisystem voraus.

Kannst mal probieren, die Platte unter Linux anzuschließen, vielleicht hast Du dann mehr Glück.


----------



## Spacemonkey (9. Dezember 2002)

> Weiß nicht warum ,aber meine festplatte war auf einmal ne dynamische Platte. Wollte die dann lokal machen als NTFS, wenn ich das aber machen will, sagt XP mir dass die platte nicht formatiert ist



Was heißt eigentlich dynamisch und lokal?
Davon habe ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## Blue-Secret (10. Dezember 2002)

jo,genau

Convert wird nicht gehen

geh davon aus dass das Dateisystem nicht gültig ist. Wie kann ich das wieder beheben. Natürlich möglichst ohne zu formatieren. Brauche die Daten unbedingt.Hab einige Kundendaten noch nicht gesichert  

bin für alle vorschläge dankbar


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. Dezember 2002)

Wenn das Dateiformat hin ist, hast Du so oder so ein Problem. Selbst mit Convert (geht auch mit Partition Magic) wär ich eher vorsichtig, weil da auch was schief gehen kann - und dann geht nur noch mehr kaputt.
Am besten Du versuchst erstmal, die Daten zu sichern und die Platte dann neu zu formatieren. Für Datensicherung gibt es ein paar Tools (OnTrack Easy Recovery z.B. - danke sam ) oder eben professionelle Anbieter, die allerdings nicht ganz billig sind.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Bevor Du rumprobierst und damit evtl. noch mehr kaputt machst, solltest Du Dich lieber zuerst um eine Sicherung der Daten kümmern.


----------



## Blue-Secret (10. Dezember 2002)

probiere ich zur zeit. aber nicht gerade einfach.die datensicherung ist auf jedenfall am wichtigstens. denn wenn ich die gesichert hab,dann kann ichs chön rumprobieren,aber im moment bin ich vorsichtig.

unter welcher url kann ich das runterladen.

hab en proggy von http://www.pcinspector.de

das brauchte 8 stunden bis es die festplatte komplett durch hatte (ist 120 gig,ok,aber trotzdem schon ganz schön lang find ich) und anschließend konnte ich noch nicht mal richtig auf die festplatte zugreifen. toll, 8 stunden umsonst verschwendet.

kansnte mir bitte gleich noch en paar gute tipps geben für onTrack eASY recovery ?


----------



## sam (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von asphyxia _
> *(OnTrack Easy Recovery z.B. - danke sam )*


*hust*


----------



## Blue-Secret (11. Dezember 2002)

willste hier rumhusten oder lieber versuchen mir zu helfen ? :-(  

bekomme nur so ordner mit bezeichnungen wie ®b•

damit kann ich echt nix anfangen. verzweifel hier solangsam echt.


kann mir einer das prog schicken ? Dark.Viper@gmx.de oder auf nen ftp stellen ?
thx


----------



## Rettungsdackel (21. Dezember 2002)

Hi, mein Vorschlag,

1. Rechte überprüfen (warum siehe unten)

wenn net dann:

solltest du XP(prof) haben, dann kannst du die platte wieder ins system eingliedern und online bringen Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung --> Datenträger.??? und dann Rechtsklick auf die entsprechende Platte

 > damit wäre sie glaub ich net mehr dynamisch (was das nun genau heißt weis nur Microsoft)

das Dateiformat ist dann RAW -> glaub ich mal und da kommt nun die Sicherung der Daten ins Spiel

==> i kenn das problem also nur als rechteproblem auf einer (XP-/IDE-)Platte, wenn jemand ohne die entsprechenden rechte versucht den inhalt der platte auszulesen

I hoffe I konnte helfen


----------



## onkelrene (16. März 2010)

hallo,
du sagst, dass es sich um einen dynamischen datenträger handelt. meines erachtens macht win7 (vielleicht auch vista, hatte ich nie) einen dynamischen datenträger aus der kompletten festplatte, wenn durch die installation oder danach eine 5. primäre partition angelegt werden soll, weil das maximum an primären partitionen pro datenträger 4 ist. ich hatte mal das problem selbst erlebt, als ich auf eine platte mit bestehenden 3 primären partitionen win7 installieren wollte. ich wußte dass das maximum bei 4 liegt, wußte aber anfänglich nicht, dass win7 bei der installation noch ne zusätzliche (bei mir also die 5.) partition erstellt 100MB groß, um dort startdateien zu speichern. uns schwups, war die ganze platte ein dynamischer datenträger, den nur noch das bestehende system lesen kann. hab zumindest kein prog gefunden, welches diesen typ erkennen und lesen konnte. auch ein konvertieren war meiner meinung nach nicht möglich. hab dann alle daten gesichert übers netz, und win 7 sowie alle partitionen neu erstellen müssen.

ich hoffe, ich konnte dir bissel helfen

vg onkelrene


----------

